# Looking for aluminum pack saddles



## CASDOG1 (Feb 1, 2013)

I am finally able to buy pack saddles for my boys but now I cannot find the aluminum anywhere! I wanted it for the lighter weight and adjustability. Are they no longer being made? And if so, does anyone know where I can buy them used?

Also, if aluminum are no longer available at all, what are your favorite wood saddles? 

onder:

Thanks!


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

Ad in the latest "Goat Tracks" magazine:

Barbara Locati has quite a number of new
pannier sets, mostly the OPS Deluxe models,
and 3 of the aluminum saddles that were rented
once and are in excellent condition.
She is in need of the funds that the sale of this
equipment would bring since her husband Greg
passed away a couple of years back.
I have used this equipment since I began goat
hiking 10+ years ago and have been completely
satisfied with its performance. If you are in
need of equipment, consider that these products
are being sold at very competetive prices.
Cordura Pannier sets, $110.00 (New)
$ 75.00 (Used)
Zippers and Side Pockets
Each end.
Powder coated [aluminum] saddles $120
(Used)
Checks or Paypal to:
larry at goattracksmagazine dot org
Contact Barbara Locati:
manygoats75 at gmail dot com
1-509-386-2908


----------



## CASDOG1 (Feb 1, 2013)

Thanks so much! I like the idea of helping someone out. I will get in touch with her ASAP.


----------

